# صناعة صابون صحي وبدون رائحة



## ابن الجزائر البار (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم طريقة رائعة

*اليك صابونة من صنع يدك فيها مزايا كثيرة 

تبيض تزيل السواد وتترك رائحة طيبة و الأهم عناصرها متوفرة في كل منزل
**


صابون طبيعي بلا روائح
3ملاعق ماء ورد 
ملعقة حبة سوداء مدقوقة جيدا 
ملعقة ملح
ملعقة ليمون حامض 
ملعقة زيت زيتون 
ملعقة خزامة مطحونة
الطريقة
نبشر الصابونة و نضيف لها 3 ملاعق ماء ورد و ملعقة ليمون حامض و نتركها مدة كافية حتى تشرب ماء الورد و ليمون الحامض 
بعدها نضيف عليها الحبة السوداء المدقوقة +ملعقة ملح+ ملعقة زيت زيتون و ملعقة خزامة 
و تضعيها في حمام مريم إلى ان يغلى الخليط جيدا 
تم تسكبينه في قالب من البلاستيك تدخليها الثلاجة حتى يجمد 
**وبعدها تبدئين في الإستعمال 
**وصحة عليك*
* 


*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## farouq dabag (22 أغسطس 2009)

اخ ابن الجزائر اشكرك على هذه الخلطةولكن ما معنى الخزامة وكذلك حمام مريم هل تعني حمام هادى وكذلك ما كمية صابون الطبيعي في الخلطة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (22 أغسطس 2009)

يعنى ايه اخى الفاضل صابون طبيعى ومنين اجيبه
وايه هى الخزامه
وشكرا


----------



## palnet2007 (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي علي معلمواتك القيمة


----------



## palnet2007 (22 أغسطس 2009)

احضرت جميع المكونات وجاري تحضير هذا المنتج


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (23 أغسطس 2009)

اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هالمعلومة الرائعة
بس سؤال الخزامى هي نبات ما ؟؟؟؟


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (15 يوليو 2013)

الخزامي هو نبات اللافندر موجود عند العطارين


----------



## matrix2022 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ماذا عن الصابون الطبيعى


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الصابون الطبيعي يقصد به أي صابون من غير عطر ويكون معمول مثلا بالطريقة الباردة بمعنى انه محتفظ بنسبة الجلسيرين فمثلا صابونة الغار او صابونة الطاؤوس او صابونة زيت الزيتون او الصابونات اللي بيعملونها العطارين بالطريقة الباردة .. وممكن نستخدم اي صابون تجاري ذاا جودة لكن لما نخلط عليه الزيوت نحط كمية من الجلسرين للمزيد من الترطيب.. نبشر الصابون بالمبشرة اللي بنستخدمها في الطبيخ ونذوبه في ماء ورد اما على نار هادئة او بالنقع يوم كامل ثاني يوم نحط الاضافات زيوت مفتحة للبشرة زيت لوز حلو زيت جنين القمح شوية جلسرين ونبات اللافندر وممكن نحط أعشاب بودرة مقشرات مثل الشوفان المسحوق او كركم او غيره ثم نصبه في القوالب .. هذه الطريقة بيسمونها الأجانب ( *Melt* & *Pour soapmaking*) أي تذويب وصب الصابون .. وطبعا هالطريقة نافعة جدا لمشاكل البشرة لكنها مكلفة ..


----------

